# Predictions of most common MBTI-Enneagram combinations



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

On this thread, http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...agram-type-mbti-type-compared-statistics.html we got a look into some statistics about the most common combinations. From that data, the INxx types give us a decent sample size that likely gives an accurate reflection of what common combinations are. ENxx and ISxx give us a glimpse, and ESxx gives us very little, however. This thread is purely speculative based on what people have observed around them. *_Note, having opinion on this thread is fine, but knowing many people and being able to accurately type are more useful._










This is the most recent data I've found on PerC, and I'm not going to compile it, myself haha. Some thoughts:
-Type 6, in my experience, is the most common Enneatype, especially among ISTJs. Nearly 3 times more ISTJs are listed as type 1. I'd predict that ISTJ type 6s are significantly less likely to be interested in typology than the type 1s are. Furthermore, type 6s, in general, are probably the least interested, quantitatively, among all types.
-Small showing of ESTJs. For them, type 3 is higher than 8 and 6. In real life, I've noticed it the other way around. ESTJ type 3s are more attracted to typology, as ESTJ 6s and 8s have "more important things to do.
-IxTx types gravitated towards type 5. While those combinations are common, I do not think nearly 45% of INTPs are actually type 5. Ti and Ne likes to research, and the bias is to want to label themselves as type 5. However, type 5 has more to do with a _need_ to be prepared and researched, in order to quell feelings of anxiety. WHile many INTPs are certainly 5s, I do not think any combination is higher than 30-35%.
-Type 5 is the most common, on the list. Type 5s are also going to be drawn to researching typology. With that in mind, type 5 is NOT the most common type, but it probably is on PerC.
-Only 15% of the tallys were Sensors. Yet, Sensors make up close to 70-75% of the population. This is where a lot of speculation will take place, as we really don't have any reliable data to conclude what the most common Enneagram types are.
-According to most Enneagram experts, Enneatype is hardwired from birth. Because of this, it makes sense that the same correlations will exist throughout the world. Now, it might manifest itself differently throughout the world, and with tritype theory, the 2 fixes can hypothetically be a result of culture as they're nurtured. For example, Italians are stereo-typically passionate. Many people might have type 8, in their tritype, more than other countries, but the same percentage of true type 8s is the same in Italy as it is in the rest of the world. The tritype component is just something to entertain, but I'd say the core type percentages are much more stable.
-From observation, it is easier to type extroverts. My introvert predictions are based more on the chart, while my extrovert predictions are based more on observation.

Now, onto type:
*Note: not all have a definitive most common

*ISTJ*
Most common: 6w5 
2nd: 1w9
Top 5: 5w6, 9w1, 6w7 
Somewhat likely: 1w2, 2w1, 5w4, 9w8, 8w9.
Least likely: 3, 4, 7.

*ISFJ*
Top 5: 2w1, 9w1, 6w5, 6w7, 1w9
Somewhat likely: 5, 4, 2w3, 9w8, 1w2
Least likely: 3, 7, 8

*ISTP*
Most common: 6w5
Top 5: 5, 6w7, 7, 9w8
Somewhat likely: 4w5, 8w7, 3w4, 9w1, 4w3, 8w9
Least likely: 1, 2

*ISFP* (IxFPs seem to be the most diverse, perhaps as Fi is the dominant function)
Most common: 4w3
Top 5: 2w1, 5w6, 6, 7w6, 9
Somewhat likely: 1w9, 2w3, 8w9
Least likely: 1w2, 3, 7w8, 8w7

*INTJ*
Most common: 5w6
Top 5: 1, 3w4, 5w4, 6 
Somewhat likely: 3w2, 4w5, 8, 9
Least likely: 2, 7

*INTP*
Most common: 5w6
2nd: 7w6
Top 5: 5w4, 6, 9
Somewhat likely: 3, 4w5, 7w8
Least likely: 1, 2, 4w3, 8

*INFJ*
Top 5: 1w9, 2w1, 4w5, 5w4, 9w1
Somewhat likely: 1w2, 2w3, 4w3, 5w6, 6, 7w6, 8w9, 9w8
Least likely: 3, 7w8, 8w7 

*INFP*
Most common: 4w5
Top 5: 2, 6w7, 7w6, 9w1
Somewhat likely: 4w3, 5, 6w5, 8w9, 9w8
Least likely: 1, 3, 7w8, 8w7

*ESTJ*
Most common: 8w9
2nd: 6w5
Top 5: 1w2, 3, 8w7
Somewhat likely: 5w6, 6w7, 7, 1w9
Least likely: 2, 4, 5w4, 9

*ESFJ*
Most common: 2w3
Top 5: 3w2, 4w3, 6w7, 7w6
Somewhat likely: 1w2, 2w1, 3w4, 6w5, 8w9, 9
Least likely: 1w9, 4w5, 5, 7w8, 8w7

*ESTP*
Most common: 7w6
Top 5: 3, 6, 7w8, 8w7
Somewhat likely: 1w9, 4w3, 5w6, 9w8
Least likely: 1w2, 4w5, 5w4, 8w9, 9w1

*ESFP*
Most common: 7w6
Top 5: 2w3, 4w3, 6w7, 8w9 
Somewhat likely: 2w1, 3w4 4w5, 6w5, 7w8, 8w7, 9w8
Least likely: 1, 3w2, 4w5, 5, 9w1

*ENTJ*
Most common: 3w4
2nd: 8w9
Top 5: 3w2, 6w5, 8w7
Somewhat likely: 1, 4w3, 5w6, 6w7, 7w8
Least likely: 2, 4w5, 5w4, 7w6, 9

*ENTP*
Most common: 7w6
Top 5: 3, 6w7, 7w8, 8w7
Somewhat likely: 2w3, 4w5, 5, 6w5, 9w8
Least likely: 1, 2w1, 4w3, 8w9, 9w1

*ENFJ*
Most common: 2w3
2nd: 3w2
Top 5: 1w2, 7w6, 8w9
Somewhat likely: 3w4, 4, 6w7, 8w7, 9 
Least likely: 1w9, 2w1, 5, 6w5, 7w8

*ENFP*
Most common: 7w6
Top 5: 2w3, 4, 6w7, 8w9
Somewhat likely: 2w1, 3, 6w5, 7w8, 8w7, 9
Least likely: 1, 5

*Top 10 Most common Combinations (By number):*
1. ESFJ 2w3
2. ISTJ 6w5
3. ESTJ 8w9
4. ESTP 7w6
5. ISTP 6w5
6. ISFJ 2w1
7. ISFP 4w3
8. ESFP 7w6
9. ISTJ 1w9
10. ESTJ 6w5

Thoughts?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

As far as clusters go:
-Type 6 is the most common, because dealing with anxiety and fear, by establishing stability is the most practical. 7w8 and 4w5 are more lone wolf types that depend upon themselves to overcome anxiety and fear. 
-Type 3 is a more extroverted cluster. Extroverts tend to be 3s, with ExTx being the most common. ExFx tend to cluster at 2w3 or 4w3 (If not 3) as they feel shame, but attempt to override it with a sense of acceptance. IxFx gravitate towards 2w1 and 4w5 as their shame is their own, that they won't try to overcome. IxTx might be 3s, but mostly don't deal with shame. IxTJ 2w1 & IxTP 4w5 are not too uncommon, however.
-Type is a more introverted cluster. Type 9 seeks to maintain peace through compromise. IxxJs are often 9w1 or 1w9, in this triad; ExTJs/ExFPs are often 8w9. 1w2 and 8w7 do not favor compromise over their own agenda, however. The more "righteous" types like ExxJs tend to be the 1w2 advocates, while the more "independent" types like ExTPs tend to be 8w7. Of course, ExTJs are often 8w7, as well. Ixxx are the least likely to be 8w7, as that type is very brash and unwilling to back down from conflict.
-All MBTI-Enneagram combinations exist in the world. ENTP 2w1 and INFJ 7w8 certainly exist, for example, but finding that combination is rare and they are likely to be difficult to type, at first.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I've always thought type 6 is the only type that's easy to imagine paired with any MBTI type.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

charlie.elliot said:


> I've always thought type 6 is the only type that's easy to imagine paired with any MBTI type.


Any type can fit, but some will be more common than others.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

There is only ONE ESFP 6w5 on PerC and that's me! Ahahah. I am special.


----------



## mark anthony (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow that is really sad what ever proses that are being used to collect that RAW DATA obviously do not work as intended. If the intention is to correctly correlate the combinations between the nine energies and the MBTI.

The first problem I see is there still is two types missing from the MBTI and the second problem is the measurement needs to be between 16+2 MBTI types and the 18 Subtypes.

The INFP 9w1 is correct.
The INTP 5w4 is correct.
The ENFP 4w5 is correct.

An interesting thing to see was that both sixes identified with there point of neurosis or /Point Of Integration. 

The 9w8 top score was INFP



Intuitively looking at these structures if this system was a one persons manifestation I would suspect the the type of the person responsible is a 6w5 INTJ with a strong and health ( 4/3 ENFP Subsidiary wing ) the second subsidiary is slightly out of balance due to over compensations between two force influences the first being the Point of Stress or /disintegration and the second influence is the the Mood wing for the 6w5 INTJ being 6w7 ESFP. These to forces from the ego Points (378) seem to be pulling Gut points out of whack slightly. And reliance on the Auxiliary wing 5w4 INTP is justifying ly holding the objectives together.

If there was an assistant at hand assisting I would speculate the person to be a five possibly 5w6 Sx/So ho is supporting more that co leading. The leader may be a 6w5 INTJ with possibly So/Sp lead instinctual variant.

If I am correct get rid of them and employ me. Me be keep the assistant he and me would do much better because there is an art to draw the mind to its correct tear for the right question to be asked for type recollection for recording Sx/So nine with one and Sx/Sp five with six are close to an ideal combination for creating and ordering the disciplined format needed.

If I am completely wrong and it is a computer that is in charge I would suggest to quietly sneak up to it and simply switch it of and chuck it in the crap metal bin.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

mark anthony said:


> Wow that is really sad what ever proses that are being used to collect that RAW DATA obviously do not work as intended. If the intention is to correctly correlate the combinations between the nine energies and the MBTI.
> 
> The first problem I see is there still is two types missing from the MBTI and the second problem is the measurement needs to be between 16+2 MBTI types and the 18 Subtypes.
> 
> ...


I get the sense that you purposely spoke in complex terms in order to establish the impression that you are well informed on the topic. While that intention is clear, I really don't follow what you were saying. Are you predicting I'm an INTJ or the person who compiled the data is?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

The disparity in sample size between INFP and ESTJ is hilarious.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Coburn said:


> The disparity in sample size between INFP and ESTJ is hilarious.


Keeping the INFP number the same, I'd want 15,000 ESTJs in order to make the ratio more accurate. Maybe we can just poll the Marines.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

@enneathusiast I've qualified you as a knowledgable person, on the topic. I need analysis, here, to see what should be improved or adjusted


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Drunk Parrot said:


> @_enneathusiast_ I've qualified you as a knowledgable person, on the topic. I need analysis, here, to see what should be improved or adjusted


People have been attempting to correlate the MBTI and the Enneagram for decades now. It's never been a good fit.

I think the whole correlation approach is the wrong way to go. What might be useful is an overlay approach (though I don't think it would help with the data you have). An overlay is taking each element of MBTI and overlaying on top of Enneagram type. Taking I/E for example might give 1i, 1e, 2i, 2e, etc. It would be an additional way to explain variations within each type.

Bottom line, I think MBTI etc. can only be used to describe a flavoring of Enneagram type not a correlation to.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

enneathusiast said:


> Bottom line, I think MBTI etc. can only be used to describe a flavoring of Enneagram type not a correlation to.


I like to think of it as colouring someone in with a paintbrush or extracting the colour from them. Depending how you go about it.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

enneathusiast said:


> People have been attempting to correlate the MBTI and the Enneagram for decades now. It's never been a good fit.
> 
> I think the whole correlation approach is the wrong way to go. What might be useful is an overlay approach (though I don't think it would help with the data you have). An overlay is taking each element of MBTI and overlaying on top of Enneagram type. Taking I/E for example might give 1i, 1e, 2i, 2e, etc. It would be an additional way to explain variations within each type.
> 
> Bottom line, I think MBTI etc. can only be used to describe a flavoring of Enneagram type not a correlation to.


Well this post was about correlation, which certainly exists. If MBTI types are clustered around different Enneatypes, then any data scientist would conclude there is correlation. I'm not suggesting causation, however, as in one causes the other. I'm curious to know the root cause, but I doubt anyone really knows.

Would it be accurate to same you're not a fan of speculation without accurate determination.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Drunk Parrot said:


> This is the most recent data I've found on PerC, and I'm not going to compile it, myself haha. Some thoughts:
> -Type 6, in my experience, is the most common Enneatype, especially among ISTJs. Nearly 3 times more ISTJs are listed as type 1. I'd predict that ISTJ type 6s are significantly less likely to be interested in typology than the type 1s are. Furthermore, type 6s, in general, are probably the least interested, quantitatively, among all types.
> -Small showing of ESTJs. For them, type 3 is higher than 8 and 6. In real life, I've noticed it the other way around. ESTJ type 3s are more attracted to typology, as ESTJ 6s and 8s have "more important things to do.
> -IxTx types gravitated towards type 5. While those combinations are common, I do not think nearly 45% of INTPs are actually type 5. Ti and Ne likes to research, and the bias is to want to label themselves as type 5. However, type 5 has more to do with a _need_ to be prepared and researched, in order to quell feelings of anxiety. WHile many INTPs are certainly 5s, I do not think any combination is higher than 30-35%.
> ...


Very interesting...thanks. Some initial thoughts....

Most enneagram books do not teach type is hard-wired from birth. Rather they assert everyone goes through some wounding when very, very young which leads to an ego development as a defense mechanism of sorts for the perceived reality. This happens very early in development and is very deeply rooted, which is why it may seem almost innate. 

My real life experience suggests e1 is pretty common for ESTJs too.
ISFJ 6s seem like the most frequently encountered type in reality, with a fair amount of e9 ISFJs. Both these types tends to mistype as 2s....

While I think 4 is very common for Fi-dom, I think they are over-represented here, just as INTP 5s may be. I do think 5 is overwhelmingly common for INTPs, but 9 is not unusual for them, and it is very common for IFPs off the internet. 9s seem underrepresented here overall.



> *INFP*
> Most common: 4w5
> Top 5: 2, 6w7, 7w6, 9w1
> Somewhat likely: 4w3, 5, 6w5, 8w9, 9w8
> Least likely: 1, 3, 7w8, 8w7


I am a bit confused....your 4 data for INFPs shows a lot of 4w5s but also a lot of 4s without any wing designated...but you think a 2 INFP is top five over a 4w3?
I honestly think most type 2 INFPs are mistyped...these people dont pop in much to the INFP forum anyway, so the INFP 5s seem prevelant than them.
I guess I am just wondering how much mistyping can distort things.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

OrangeAppled said:


> Very interesting...thanks. Some initial thoughts....
> 
> Most enneagram books do not teach type is hard-wired from birth. Rather they assert everyone goes through some wounding when very, very young which leads to an ego development as a defense mechanism of sorts for the perceived reality. This happens very early in development and is very deeply rooted, which is why it may seem almost innate.
> 
> ...


Good points. I started to make my own percentage calculations, but I realized that'd be purely bullshit. I still think type 5 INTP is the most common for INTPs, but 25-30% is a better representation than the nearly 70% type 5 and wings represented. So INFP 4w5 would be 25%, theoretically, while the 2w1 would be only 5-10%. Like I said with ISFPs, I think Fi doms are the most diverse

I read the thing about Enneatype being hardwired from the Enneagram Institute, I believe. I like the idea, though, that our Enneatype might take root at an early age. If that is the case, then a decent argument can be made that our dominant cognitive function plays a role in that development, unlike what @enneathusiast suggested. That "wounding" though must take place early, as displays of anger, fear, and shame occur as toddlers.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Before I had children, I doubted the whole nature vs nurture. I no longer doubt that everyone is born with a personality set. We do not come out as blank slates. 

Some children are born observers and nervous others are carefree and wild. Yes. Everyone is changed by their environment, but you can't help see the solid unchanging foundation even in the baby that can't lift its head yet.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Well this post was about correlation, which certainly exists. If MBTI types are clustered around different Enneatypes, then any data scientist would conclude there is correlation. I'm not suggesting causation, however, as in one causes the other. I'm curious to know the root cause, but I doubt anyone really knows.


I wasn't saying there was no correlation (positive, negative, strong, weak, significant, insignificant, etc.). I was saying that I didn't find that approach useful.



Drunk Parrot said:


> Would it be accurate to same you're not a fan of speculation without accurate determination.


I'm not a fan of using the MBTI, Jungian functions, etc. to understand the Enneagram types. To me, it's misleading because it leads people to say things like if I'm this MBTI type then I can't be this Enneagram type or when someone describes the experience of their Enneagram type it gets rephrased as that's just Ti or Fe or such. It often doesn't lead to a better understanding of the Enneagram types but a reinterpretation of them through the lens of another system which limits the exploration of Enneagram type to the interpretations of that other system. 

Imagine if someone's personal experience as INTP were being described and someone else said "oh, that's just ennea-type 5." Same sort of reinterpretation but in reverse. It would just halt the exploration of the INTP experience or side-track it into a debate on concepts. For me, it's all about understanding the actual experience of the individual instead of getting tangled up in conceptual interpretations.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

enneathusiast said:


> I wasn't saying there was no correlation (positive, negative, strong, weak, significant, insignificant, etc.). I was saying that I didn't find that approach useful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the danger is that people think that correlation implies automation? I can agree that it is not smart to automatically associate INTPs and type 5, for example. ENTP 2w1 sounds extremely rare, but I wouldn't rule it out as impossible. I would agree that MBTI should not be used to understand Enneagram types. But both should be used to understand a person.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Drunk Parrot said:


> As far as clusters go:
> -Type 6 is the most common, because dealing with anxiety and fear, by establishing stability is the most practical. 7w8 and 4w5 are more lone wolf types that depend upon themselves to overcome anxiety and fear.
> -Type 3 is a more extroverted cluster. Extroverts tend to be 3s, with ExTx being the most common. ExFx tend to cluster at 2w3 or 4w3 (If not 3) as they feel shame, but attempt to override it with a sense of acceptance. IxFx gravitate towards 2w1 and 4w5 as their shame is their own, that they won't try to overcome. IxTx might be 3s, but mostly don't deal with shame. IxTJ 2w1 & IxTP 4w5 are not too uncommon, however.
> -Type is a more introverted cluster. Type 9 seeks to maintain peace through compromise. IxxJs are often 9w1 or 1w9, in this triad; ExTJs/ExFPs are often 8w9. 1w2 and 8w7 do not favor compromise over their own agenda, however. The more "righteous" types like ExxJs tend to be the 1w2 advocates, while the more "independent" types like ExTPs tend to be 8w7. Of course, ExTJs are often 8w7, as well. Ixxx are the least likely to be 8w7, as that type is very brash and unwilling to back down from conflict.
> -All MBTI-Enneagram combinations exist in the world. ENTP 2w1 and INFJ 7w8 certainly exist, for example, but finding that combination is rare and they are likely to be difficult to type, at first.


Interesting clusters. I think, from observation, that people are most likely to be core 3s, 6s, or 9s. 4, 5, and 8 are probably the rarest - with 1, 2, and 7 in the middle. 

I could see a 2w1 ENTP working if that ENTP had very well-developed Fe and didn't possess such an ambitious drive.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

BroNerd said:


> Interesting clusters. I think, from observation, that people are most likely to be core 3s, 6s, or 9s. 4, 5, and 8 are probably the rarest - with 1, 2, and 7 in the middle.
> 
> I could see a 2w1 ENTP working if that ENTP had very well-developed Fe and didn't possess such an ambitious drive.


Really? I would say I've run into far more 2, 4, 5, 9 than any of the others. 1, 6 and 3 next and 7, 8in last place. Yet I suspect if one spends more time in certain areas (military? Rodeo?) one might see far more 8s than the general population.


----------

